# Grain Free question.



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have my little guy on Taste of the wild, grain free (Adult). Since he has been on grain free he goes to the bathroom probably 5-6 times a day. Is this normal for grain free food? I heard it to make them go a lot but this seems crazy. He gets 1-3/4 cups 3x daily. Some times a little more. Is this normal?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think that is normal.. it almost makes me wonder if he has an allergy.. what kind are you feeding him and is his stool normal?

I feed Titan Nature's recipe, grain free and he goes once, MAYBE twice. 5-6 times is a lot.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> I don't think that is normal.. it almost makes me wonder if he has an allergy.. what kind are you feeding him and is his stool normal?
> 
> I feed Titan Nature's recipe, grain free and he goes once, MAYBE twice. 5-6 times is a lot.


Going onto this food his stool finally became normal. Maybe its a little soft but solid little bricks. I was gonna change his food to something else but since his stool is not soft served ice cream anymore I am going to wait out this bag.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting.. Do you feed him other treats or anything throughout the day?


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

You might be feeding him too much. Gradually reduce the amount and see if that helps or feed just 2x a day. How old is your puppy? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

How old is he? Puppies poop a lot. As long as it's solid I wouldn't worry. My goldens and lab as pups would go up to 8 times. It's puppies


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

kirsten said:


> You might be feeding him too much. Gradually reduce the amount and see if that helps or feed just 2x a day. How old is your puppy?
> 
> 
> Trying to do that as well, and he is 3.5 months old.
> ...





wyoung2153 said:


> Interesting.. Do you feed him other treats or anything throughout the day?


Nope not really. Only gets treats while training. Havent given much since his stools were so bad.



My5dogs said:


> How old is he? Puppies poop a lot. As long as it's solid I wouldn't worry. My goldens and lab as pups would go up to 8 times. It's puppies


3.5 months he is. He is happy just wanted to see if this is normal. Id be more worried if nothing was coming out haha


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It is written almost everuwhere that GSD is a breed should be raised on and fed raw meat. I don't know what makes people repeating one and the same mistake: feeding your young tender puppy some kibble, starting with some little problem, which develops into a big problem with digestion while your dog's young organism is still capable of struggling, then trying to cure it with raw chicken breast and probiotics, and after that simply learning that everything your carnivour needs is a variety of raw meet and bones. Wheat, rye, potatoes and other products are rich in starch, which is responsible for mucus growth in guts and subsequent diarrhea. Grains like oats and rice (well cooked) are good for your dog. Until 2 months puppies should be fed six times a day. From 2 till 4 months keep to the 5 times maintenance, 4 x maintenance in between 4 and 5 months and 4-3 x maintenance in between 5 and 6 months. If for some reason the puppy didn't eat his portion, take it away immediately till the next meal with the new portion in the appointed hour. But, the formation of the feces takes its time despite puppy's fast digestion. Say, if you feed him 5 times - ideally, he must ask to take him outside for the purpose two-three times, not more. He cannot digest that artificial stuff you feed him.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> It is written almost everuwhere that GSD is a breed should be raised on and fed raw meat. I don't know what makes people repeating one and the same mistake: feeding your young tender puppy some kibble, starting with some little problem, which develops into a big problem with digestion while your dog's young organism is still capable of struggling, then trying to cure it with raw chicken breast and probiotics, and after that simply learning that everything your carnivour needs is a variety of raw meet and bones. Wheat, rye, potatoes and other products are rich in starch, which is responsible for mucus growth in guts and subsequent diarrhea. Grains like oats and rice (well cooked) are good for your dog. Until 2 months puppies should be fed six times a day. From 2 till 4 months keep to the 5 times maintenance, 4 x maintenance in between 4 and 5 months and 4-3 x maintenance in between 5 and 6 months. If for some reason the puppy didn't eat his portion, take it away immediately till the next meal with the new portion in the appointed hour. But, the formation of the feces takes its time despite puppy's fast digestion. Say, if you feed him 5 times - ideally, he must ask to take him outside for the purpose two-three times, not more. He cannot digest that artificial stuff you feed him.


I understand where you are coming from but not everyone has the desire to feed there dog a raw diet. I believe my dog is perfectly healthy as does my veterinarian. I ask this just to see if common on grain free for him to go so much. To me there is also no problem feeding any dog kibble as long as it is good quality. To me you also came off saying all of that rudely, I appreciate everyone's suggestions on here but don't have to come off so negative.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Puppies poop a lot as said, how long has he been on grain-free? Could be a bit of detox, getting the carbs from grain out of the system.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

As an aside, I feed grain-free, now every food is different, but it's 4 cups daily/100lbs and 1/2 cup/6kg over, so you are way over feeding. My dogs are on a salmon-potato food, my full-grown Saint Bernard is fed 7 cups a day, my full-grown ShepX gets 2.5, I know pups have high metabolism, but that is crazy lots. You feed less with grain-free. So, 1 3/4 cups 3 times a day, you are overfeeding a bit - ok a lot.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're feeding your pup 1&3/4 cups 3x's a day. that's 5&1/4 cups
of food daily. i think that's a lot of food to feed especially if you're
feeding training treats and a snack.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you're feeding your pup 1&3/4 cups 3x's a day. that's 5&1/4 cups
> of food daily. i think that's a lot of food to feed especially if you're
> feeding training treats and a snack.





ozzymama said:


> As an aside, I feed grain-free, now every food is different, but it's 4 cups daily/100lbs and 1/2 cup/6kg over, so you are way over feeding. My dogs are on a salmon-potato food, my full-grown Saint Bernard is fed 7 cups a day, my full-grown ShepX gets 2.5, I know pups have high metabolism, but that is crazy lots. You feed less with grain-free. So, 1 3/4 cups 3 times a day, you are overfeeding a bit - ok a lot.



I agree with both of you, it says on the bag for his age and weight to eat 3-4. I lowered it bfast 1.5, lunch 1 and dinner 1.5 so he gets 4cups. He always seems to be hungry. He isnt over weight in a long shot. Hopefully there will be less poops in the future. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just because it says grain free doesn't mean it is carb/fiber free. This food has a lot of potatoes and peas. Tomato pomace is a byproduct of processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup. It, too, has high fiber content. That is why he is going so much.

Taste of the Wild Grain Free ingredients:

Lamb, lamb meal,sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, pea protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E), dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

We feed our puppy grain free also (we aren't, and won't be going on a raw diet). The first few weeks after he came home he was going 5-6+ times a day (sometimes way more if he had any treats). We chalked it up to a new environment, overfeeding slightly (seemed the biggest culprit, although that always came with pudding poops), not great treats (later realized they had grain and got rid of them) and no set routine. 

He is now almost 4 months and we feed 3-4 cups a day and we have him on a set schedule in terms of sleeping, crate, play, training etc. times each day which has completely got him on a schedule with going at the same times, 4x a day, (unless he gets a lot of additional exercise/puppy kindergarten days then he seems to go once maybe twice more).


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I would not feed a puppy grainfree, calcium/phosphorus are too high. I would wait until growth plates have closed if you are set on going grainfree. THe main difference (this is a generality) is grainfree replaces rice with sweet potato. I don't see sweet potato being all that superior to whole grain rice (referring to high end kibble, not the crap foods). Pea protein is big these days as Sunflowers pointed out.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Just because it says grain free doesn't mean it is carb/fiber free. This food has a lot of potatoes and peas. Tomato pomace is a byproduct of processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup. It, too, has high fiber content. That is why he is going so much.
> 
> Taste of the Wild Grain Free ingredients:
> 
> Lamb, lamb meal,sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, pea protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E), dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


I didnt even think about the high finer content. Which would make sense. I do think over feeding is the main problem. He is not being feed less. 



Bentley's Momma said:


> We feed our puppy grain free also (we aren't, and won't be going on a raw diet). The first few weeks after he came home he was going 5-6+ times a day (sometimes way more if he had any treats). We chalked it up to a new environment, overfeeding slightly (seemed the biggest culprit, although that always came with pudding poops), not great treats (later realized they had grain and got rid of them) and no set routine.
> 
> He is now almost 4 months and we feed 3-4 cups a day and we have him on a set schedule in terms of sleeping, crate, play, training etc. times each day which has completely got him on a schedule with going at the same times, 4x a day, (unless he gets a lot of additional exercise/puppy kindergarten days then he seems to go once maybe twice more).


thats great, I have him on a decent routine now. Weekends throw him off a bit with me being home the whole time but seems to be doing good stool wise. Im gonna keep him as you are 3-4cups a day, depending on how he looks. Hopefully he will have less poops too haha. 



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I would not feed a puppy grainfree, calcium/phosphorus are too high. I would wait until growth plates have closed if you are set on going grainfree. THe main difference (this is a generality) is grainfree replaces rice with sweet potato. I don't see sweet potato being all that superior to whole grain rice (referring to high end kibble, not the crap foods). Pea protein is big these days as Sunflowers pointed out.


I looked at it and the calcium was in the range of where it wanted to be for Large breed. Although it was at the top end. I might switch soon, but his stools are finally great so giving the little guy some diharrahless time for a bit. Might give him another week until factoring in something else.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What about the phosphorus levels?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

My sister's older dog pooped a lot like that on kibble; especially, because we had to keep switching her because of the cost of the kibble. I found a better overall kibble that we are willing to go half on. Fromm, she still pooped a lot at first, but gradually she started to poop less and less since she has been on the food. I think almost two months now. She only poops once per walk now.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't feel comfortable with grain free until they are a year. Calcium levels too high for me esp totw


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Calcium/Phosphorus are too high in _some_ grain-free foods, not all. Then again, Calcium/Phosphorus are too high in some grain inclusive foods as well. Making blanket statements against any type of food is usually not a good idea.

That said, there are very good grain-free foods and very good grain inclusive foods for both puppies and adults. Make sure you find a good wholesome food from a manufacturer you have trust in. Grain-free foods often simply substitute potatoes, peas, lentils, etc. for corn, oats, etc. If your dog isn't allergic to the grains in grain inclusive foods, how does that make the grain-free any better?


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> What about the phosphorus levels?


level is 1.2 Phos



My5dogs said:


> I don't feel comfortable with grain free until they are a year. Calcium levels too high for me esp totw


Yeah seeing it now its not terrible but far from Ideal. I am probably going to switch his food. Most likely to Blue Buffalo Large breed or Fromm



Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Calcium/Phosphorus are too high in _some_ grain-free foods, not all. Then again, Calcium/Phosphorus are too high in some grain inclusive foods as well. Making blanket statements against any type of food is usually not a good idea.
> 
> That said, there are very good grain-free foods and very good grain inclusive foods for both puppies and adults. Make sure you find a good wholesome food from a manufacturer you have trust in. Grain-free foods often simply substitute potatoes, peas, lentils, etc. for corn, oats, etc. If your dog isn't allergic to the grains in grain inclusive foods, how does that make the grain-free any better?


Yeah that makes sense, at first I thought he was allergic to grain or chicken so put him on TOTW Boar. He may be his combo guard tho that makes him itchy. So I may put him back on a regular grain diet.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Do a search on here I have never fed blue buffalo but read it causes loose stools in a lot of dogs. Fromm is a better choice in my opinion(family operated/no recalls)


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> Do a search on here I have never fed blue buffalo but read it causes loose stools in a lot of dogs. Fromm is a better choice in my opinion(family operated/no recalls)


Yeah I just ordered a bag of FROMM LBP off chewy. Hopefully he will like it!


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Keep update how he does!!


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> Keep update how he does!!


Ghost is doing good on FROMM LBP he really likes it!


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Great news my pup is doing great on it too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm feeding Fromm LBP now as well. Found out he had coccidia. But doing great now with the switch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> I'm feeding Fromm LBP now as well. Found out he had coccidia. But doing great now with the switch
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats good to hear, no one likes these **** parasites.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I switched August to grain-free after he started having diaherra on regular kibble. Since the switch he poops less and the stool is firm as it should be. I also try to keep his treats grain-free too when I can.


----------

